# الأمر addline اضافة خطوط الاتصال لميناء متوازي في الماثلاب



## الحان رشيد (30 مارس 2008)

_الأمر __addline_
يستخدم هذا الآمر لإضافة خطوط الاتصال لكائن digital I/O .
التعبير اللغوي
lines = addline(obj,hwline,'direction') 
lines = addline(obj,hwline,port,'direction') 
 lines = addline(obj,hwline,'direction','names') 
 lines = addline(obj,hwline,port,'direction','names')
obj​الكائن الرقمي للإدخال/ إخراج (digital I/O object).
hwline​يمثل عدد خطوط الاتصال (hardware lines) التي تضاف إلى كائن النبيطة . يمكن استخدام أي تعبير اتجاهي في الماتلاب.
'direction'​يمثل اتجاه الخط إدخال أو إخراج(In or Out) ويمكن تعريفة كقيمة مفردة أو كخلايا مصفوفة لقيم.
port​يمثل رقم الميناء.
'names'​يمثل اسم الخط أو أسماء الخطوط في حالة المصفوفة.
lines​تمثل خطوط مصفوفة أفقية (row vector of lines) بنفس طول hwline.​الملاحظات
· العدد الذي يجهز في hwline يعتمد على التركيب المادي ويبدأ ترقيم الخطوط بالصفر.
· الخطوط المعرفة تخزن في خاصية hwline , الخصائص بأكملها تخزن في خاصيةIndex.
· يمكن إضافة خطوط متعددة من ميناء او من الخط ذاته من موانئ متعددة. ولايمكن إضافة خطوط متعددة من موانئ متعددة.
· إذا لم يتم ترتيب الموانئ فان الخطوط سوف تضاف من ميناء 0 أولا ومن ثم ميناء 1 وهكذا.
· يمكن تعريف اتجاه الخط كقيمة مفردة أو قيم لخلايا مصفوفة. اذا تم تعريف اتجاه واحد فان جميع الخطوط المضافة سوف تكون بهذا الاتجاه. يمكن تعريف عدة خطوط باتجاهات مختلفة بالمصفوفة.
أمثلة
1) إنشاء كائنdigital I/O وإضافة خطوط 8 لميناء 1 
dio = digitalio('parallel',1);​addline(dio,0:4,'in');​2)  إضافة أسماء للخطوط وكالتالي:
addline(dio,0:4,'in',{'line1','line2','line3','line4'});​3) يمكن استخدام الدالةmakenames لإنشاء خلايا مصفوفة لأسماء الخطوط. وبالإمكان أيضا إضافة خطوط خمسة لميناء 1 كالتالي:
addline(dio,0:4,1,'in');​4) إضافة ثمانية خطوط للميناء لميناء 0
addline(dio,0:7,0,'out');​5) إضافة الخطوط كما في الشكل التالي:
addline(dio,[0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7], 'out')​نحصل على النتيجة التالية


----------



## هدولي (14 أبريل 2008)

*كلش حلو*

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## هدولي (14 أبريل 2008)

*كلش حلو*

:15:شكرا على المعلومات القيمة :3:


----------



## مهندس قصيمي (9 أبريل 2010)

من يستطيع ان يساعدني في هذه الدالة


----------

